# Newbie Check In



## Bubblehead (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, here I am. I have been "lurking" here in the site for a week or so, but did not want to post anything until I had got my Outback. We got a leftover 2005 28BHS, and love it!

I little bit about me and the family...I am in the Navy, and sevre on fast attack submarines, but love to go camping whenever I get the chance. My wife and I have two wonderful boys that are two and one, and already love to camp.

We got addicted to camping with our popup Rockwood, and made it less than a year before we decided to upgrade to an Ouback.

I have already learned so much from this site, and look forward to "hanging out" with all of you.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your new outback!!

Thanks for your service

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to our little group. action action action

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lurking is GOOD - learning is BETTER - but buying an Outback and joining the ranks of this crew - now THAT is BEST!!! action action action action


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Ahoy! and Welcome Aboard! Being a Bubblehead, and most likely already earned your Dolphins, you can appreciate the ownership of a travel trailer. You have to be knowledgeable in all the systems (appliances, electrical, HVAC, running gear, hitches, sway control, etc.) And, of course, one of the first things they teach in Sub School....fixing leaks. Again, welcome aboard, and enjoy taking your Outback on deployments to various campgrounds!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, WES!* action action action

Glad to have you aboard.

After a tour on a sub, the Outback must seem huge!








Have a great time with it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Bubblehead and family, welcome aboard. action 
I served 4 years in the Navy, 1971-1975, and served 20 more years in the Army. Enjoyed every year of my service, enjoying retirement now.







I like you came to this site before I purchased our Outback. Learned alot and still learning.







The people here are always waiting to help and give people advice, good advice if I might add. I know you and your family will enjoy the Outback. Happy Camping

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com! and thanks for your service!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Bubblehead,

I to would like to welcome you and the family aboard this site and say congratulations on your new Outback. sunny Also, thanks to you and your family for your service to our country!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on your new Outback!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. Now go out and have fun with the family.

And like others have said....Thank you for your service to our great country.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mr. Bubblehead and all the little bubbleheads,

Welcome to Outbacker country! You're gonna love it.









Have a great time in your new "home."

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wes,

Welcome aboard. action Great trailer, that Outback.

As we approach Veteran's day, like others, I want add my heartfelt thanks for your service to this great country. I know it is often a sacrifice for you and your family and I truly appreciate it. Thanks to you all.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Bubblehead to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28BHS and enjoy

Don action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

bubblehead action






















another 05 28bhs joins the ranks









welcome to the site & congrats on the new trailer









also a big THANKYOU for serving this great country of ours

darrel


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I, too, thank you for your service to our country and welcome you to Outbackers.com. I'm so happy you could join us!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys north of the border are thanking you as well.

Welcome to outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Bubblehead,

Welcome aboard, from an airdale from way back ('85-'89). What coast are you on, and are you north or south. I live in CT now, and we go camping outside of Groton at least once or twice a year.

Glad to have you with us, and enjoy the Outback.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

we love Bubbleheads around here!

Welcome aboard...sorry it took me until page 2 to get to you! Folks around here are ready and waiting to respond! Gotta love it!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome. The 28BHS is a great choice. Hope you enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Wecome to Outbackers enjoy this wonderful site. Invite your DW to join in the fun.
Jan


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome and congrats,

So much information at this site.

Happy camping,

Ralph

action


----------



## lilmismajik (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome...I too am new to this forum, but find myself very addicted!! Very useful info and everyone is very friendly and helpful.

THANK YOU FOR SERVING OUR COUNTRY AND KEEPING US SAFE AND FREE!!!!!

Where are you located? I have a cousin who is on the subs as well he just got transferred to Washington State.

Take care and congratulations!!!
Kimberly action


----------



## Bubblehead (Sep 29, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Bubblehead,
> 
> Welcome aboard, from an airdale from way back ('85-'89). What coast are you on, and are you north or south. I live in CT now, and we go camping outside of Groton at least once or twice a year.
> 
> ...


We actually live in Middletown, RI now, but spend equal amounts of time in Moosup, CT, where the wife is from. I am stationed in Newport right now, but will soon be back in Groton, once my shore duty is up.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Salutes to you, Bubblehead! Welcome to Outbacking!! action


----------

